# Seltsame leere eMail von "T-Online"



## AmiRage (7 Februar 2003)

Habe heute eine seltsame, leere eMail auf meinen ansonsten ungenutzten eMail-Account bei T-Online bekommen.

Kann da jemand etwas mit anfangen oder hat die gleiche eMail erhalten?


```
X-Persona: <T-Online> 
Return-Path: <[email protected]> 
Received: from t-online ([64.76.88.2]) by mailin07.sul.t-online.com 
        with smtp id xyz; Fri, 7 Feb 2003 05:xx:xx +0100 
Message-ID: <xyz> 
From: "Kundendienst" <[email protected]> 
To: Webmaster 
Subject: Ihr Anruf 
Date: Thu, 06 Feb 2003 20:xx:xx +0600 
MIME-Version: 1.0 
Content-Type: multipart/mixed; 
        boundary="----=_NextPart_000_00E0_65D27E7C.A2334E31" 
X-Priority: 3 
X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook, Build 10.0.2616 
Importance: Normal
```

Anmerkung: IDs etc. von mir auf "xyz" bzw. "xx" gesetzt.


----------



## Eniac (7 Februar 2003)

Moin,

die mail stammt jedenfalls nicht aus dem T-offline-Netz sondern wurde über einen Rechner der IMPSAT CORP [64.76.88.2] abgeliefert.

> From: "Kundendienst" <[email protected]>

Mit Sicherheit flsahc,  Adressverifikation scheidet daher aus.

> To: Webmaster
> Subject: Ihr Anruf

Sieht mir wie ein typischer Dialerspamheader aus, könnte aber auch das eFucky-Casino sein. 

Header gefälscht --> Spam


Möglicherweise hat der Spammer voreilig auf "senden" gedrückt, bevor er den Text geschrieben hat.


Grüsse


Eniac


----------



## virenscanner (7 Februar 2003)

@AmiRage

Bei mir ist ebenfalls diese Mail inclusive Text heute "aufgeschlagen":  

Dialer-SPAM von der "Porno Hacker Crew"...


----------



## DieBorg (10 Februar 2003)

dito habe die mail auch mit dialer erhalten


----------

